# GNOs lead to custody going to the father



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mother who goes to clubs nightly must give up baby | Metro News

Seems like a good decision. 

From reading between the lines there may well have been infidelity issues. It's not an ex-husband but an estranged husband.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

The ruling makes perfect sense to me her life style doesn't sound very supportive for raising a child not with all the strange men coming and going.




Party lifestyle at 24 usually equals dead, in jail or STD by 34


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

wow a judge with a brain this is a first for me.......hold on looking out my window to see if pigs are flying........................nope didnt see any


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally a judge that recognizes that someone who cares more about their night life and nocturnal activities isn't a parent that would have their kid's best interest in mind.

This article pointed to a case of someone partying every night. I think that was the kicker.

It should be considered even when not every night. Even if every weekend one parent goes out to party or cheat while leaving the child home with the other parent, that should be taken into consideration too.


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 26, 2013)

Like many things, not enough details to decide whether this is a good decision or not. The primary consideration should always be what's best for the child. Hopefully this mother will take a real hard look at her life and decide being a mother is a tremendous responsibility as well as a great blessing.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

The world needs more progressive judges like this. And what I mean by progressive, in the sense that custody should not always go to the woman. It should go to who is the better parent, man or woman. Finally a judge the recognizes that a party girl who wh0res around and neglects her children, just isn't a good mother. 

From what I've mainly seen in real life, the mother practically has to be in prison for a father to be awarded custody.....and then she gets them back once she's out of prison. I'm not kidding. As a police officer, I've had to remove children from homes and testify against mothers in juvenile court. One time, I placed a child into foster care after taking her from her crack wh0re mother. I went to juvenile court twice to testify. And the judge was very lenient. She said all the right things, how she was getting help in prison, how she'll clean up her act, etc, etc, then the crocodile tears about how she missed her daughter,etc. In the end, she got her daughter back upon her release. Naturally, she's been arrested quite a few more dozen times since then. I don't know what became of the child, because subsequent police reports don't show a child being placed into foster care since the time that I did it.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

WolverineFan said:


> Like many things, not enough details to decide whether this is a good decision or not. The primary consideration should always be what's best for the child.


As long as the father is a fit parent, then what is best for the child is to NOT be raised primarily by a partier and who does not have their children as their priority.




> Hopefully this mother will take a real hard look at her life and decide being a mother is a tremendous responsibility as well as a great blessing.


I hope so too. But until then there is no reason why the father, as long as the kids are his priority, should be denied custody.

And later on there should be no reason to hand over custody to the mother if she gets her act straight. She can be the every other weekend parent just like most of us fathers are forced to be.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

terrence4159 said:


> wow a judge with a brain this is a first for me.......hold on looking out my window to see if pigs are flying........................nope didnt see any


Yes, this is very atypical. Usually if you are female, it doesn't matter what you did whether you had affairs, took drugs, refuse to work or care for the kids, the result is the same, the female parent gets full custody every time. Not that I'm complaining, the judge should have ruled this way. I would like to see the judge take it one step farther and not give her a settlement either. Now that would be interesting. She can party her life away without her kids, house, husband...or husband's wallet.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

The article is a little thin on details but at first glance it appears that the father is the better choice. In general though I'd caution against using what a parent does when they don't have the child. If parent is a drug addict, prostitute, drunk, or other unsavory thing I can understand, and I bet in this case there was more going on, but i'm not sure clubbing by itself is valid. And morality is highly subjective; with this logic I could say a father that bangs lots of loose women when he doesn't have his kids shouldn't have custody. Just something to keep in mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"I don't know what became of the child, because subsequent police reports don't show a child being placed into foster care since the time that I did it."

Wow...was there a father involved who wanted to get custody away from her but was denied in her favor?


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"I bet in this case there was more going on, but i'm not sure clubbing by itself is valid."

The article seems to imply so....the bruising.

Either the mother did it, or the judge suspects one of the POSs she is wh0ring around with did it.

Not a good environment for the child in any case.

I don't want to even think what the father is going through though if he thinks the real perp is some random POS who dared to lay his hands on his daughter.

Unforgivable in my book.


----------

